# no shallow bite, then What???



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Pick any lake. You are a shallow bass person. Wood on shore, weed beds, pads, ect. On any given day, that can quit. What do you guys do next? I really don't have a plan B. Its shallow or nothing. alot of times, it works great for me. But then there is that night. Last night was one. My shallow bite died. But those in the club that can go deep did and won. What are they keying in on and what do they use? I have to change.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I like to find points with rock piles , deep weed lines, or any structure you can find in deep water ( rocks, wood, etc. ) . I have done best some of the lakes I fish finding a shoreline where the river channel comes in right next to it and fish deep. I lost a big smallmouth doing that today in 14ft of water with a 4 inch power worm.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I like a countdown rapala. On the drop it falls at 1 ft/sec. Count it down and go from there. Hardly anyone throws it anymore but it is a solid. Sounds like you are fishing tourneys. Try #9, 11, and 7.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deep humps, tips of points, river channel or deep structure. Carolina rigging is a good way to fish these spots. Have to learn to fish deep if you want to compete!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Creek channel banks, rocky points that have a sharp drop on them and roadbeds are good places to start. I like to go over them with a crankbait first then a carolina rig, drop shot or a shakey head.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Do what Tiny Tim said...


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Whats an average depth you are catching them on in the spots you listed tiny tim. I have been fishing deep and shallow recently . With the water temps in the mid 70's at the lakes I fish , I wouldnt think you would have to go real deep to find them.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Yup! Tim is right. 

That said, there are a lot of details and techniques in using deep cranks, C-rigs and finesse stuff the right way...but experiment and have fun.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I know that I have to learn to fish deep to compete. I do great when there is a shallow bite. Then I die. I have to learn to carolina rig. I usually go to a jig and pig deep and sometimes do ok. I just can't seem to learn the c- rig. Any pointers?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

The Carolina Rig really is dirt simple. My best results are with 15lb Flourocarbon and a 2 to 3 foot monofiliment leader. If you're just starting out I'd go with a 1/2oz weight and two glass beads set up in traditional fashion. Just about any soft plastic bait can be rigged but I normally start with a 4" lizard in green pumpkin. Cast the rig out and countdown for how long it takes to hit bottom. Let it sit for at least 15 to 30 seconds. This is important for one reason, Followers!! Bass sometimes follow a falling bait to the bottom and then sit there and watch it. They may take it on the drop itself or take it when it hits bottom where prey is normally helpless anyway. WATCH YOUR LINE! Because you're working with a leader there will be times you won't feel any pick up, just the line moving. Take up slack and set the hook HARD! Remember the more line you have out the more room the fish has to fight with and taking up all the slack on the hookset is important. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

To answer Bulldawg, most of the places I fish deep is 12-14fow.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

My buddy and I caught 8 largemouths out of EF fishing deep water. The key was to find shad on a drop off with stumps or trees on them. The water depth was from 12 to 21 ft of water.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Wolfy has it!

If they do not take it on the fall or a bit afterwards, remember that the weight is supposed to turn up dirt as you retrieve in short lengths to attract attention, and the beads are noisemakers. You can do the same thing with rattles in the plastic and a sinker with a rubber core - just for variation.

No slack - and a HARD hook set. You should feel guilty afterwards for the amount of aggression in the hook set. I like a stout rod (H or MH) with a fast or x-fast tip.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

My carolina rods are 7ft.medium heavy Quantums with Quantum reels spooled with 15lb. Berkley Big Game line with 20lb. florocarbon leaders. I work with the length of the leader and how heavy a brass weight I use each trip,depending on how aggressive the fish are that day. The best bait I like to use is a Zoom lizard. I like the punkin seed color with the tail dyed chartruse and garlic scent with a size 3.5/0 Eagle Claw Featherlight hook that wont weigh the bait down on the bottom. I want it floating along behind the brass weight not dragging on the bottom. With this heavy a rig when they take the bait you can really set the hook HARD when they try to run off with your bait.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I use a custom Lamiglas 6' 10" H rod (1/2 oz to 1.5 oz lure rating) with 50lb Spiderwire braid. No strech and max sensitivity. Because my bait is usually on the bottom in the muck, I use a camo color braid. I like a 7" red shad ribbon tail worm with a Gamakatsu 3/0 EWG hook. BPS makes a decent one for a good price. Or an 8" black curl tail worm with a red tail.

This is what I meant in an earlier post about details in the rig. We both successfully C-rig, but they are waaaay different!! Now you have me thinking about floating the lure...I have to try that sometime with a floating lizard.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I throw the rig on a 7'4" Deep South Carolina Rod. The rod has very good sensitivity with braided line and at the length of 7'4" I can remove alot of slack during hookset. The rod is also at a very good price for this application. They also have other rods in their inventory for different techniques and the prices are good also. Warrior Baits is a dealer for their rods here in Columbus. Check out Warrior Baits website and there is a link to them.


----------

